# Ravioli



## WhateverYouWant (Jan 7, 2020)

So I have made ravioli with ricotta/parmesan, spinach/ricotta, various mushroom fillings, and beef/sausage. Looking to step it up a bit. I remember a duck ravioli I had at an upscale San Diego restaurant I can't remember the name of that was amazing, but duck is not easily sourced here. Just looking for ideas on really savory ravioli fillings.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 7, 2020)

These are good but SO didn't like them so they are off the menu at our house.

https://www.emerils.com/120970/veal-raviolis-morel-cream-sauce-and-shaved-parmigiano-reggiano-cheese


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 7, 2020)

I had lobster ravioli for the first time in Boston many years ago. So good 

https://www.justapinch.com/recipes/main-course/italian/lobster-ravioli.html


----------



## msmofet (Jan 7, 2020)

Sundried tomato, ricotta, grated  Parmesan Reggiano & Pecorino Romano cheeses and spinach ravioli.


----------



## WhateverYouWant (Jan 7, 2020)

msmofet said:


> Sundried tomato



Thanks... That's a good call, which would work well with olive and peppers. Yum!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 7, 2020)

If you can get it, corned fed goose is rich, with a wonderful flavor.  Grind it nad combine with fresh chopped spinach, Porcini or portabella mushroom, sun dried tomato, and ricotta cheese.  Cook these all together, except the cheese, and mix in a bowl.  Ues as a filling for the ravioli.  This would be great with a Mornay sauce, or a ragu/marinara ladled gentl over the top.  Or better yet, cook the ravioli in the sauce..

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## larry_stewart (Jan 8, 2020)

I had portobello stuffed mushrooms, but what made it special was it was served in a mushroom cream sauce.  Ravioli was good, sauce was great, dipping the bread in the sauce was fantastic.


----------



## CraigC (Jan 8, 2020)

We've made ravioli with a butternut squash dough, filled with chicken Marsala with a Marsala sauce. If you really want to go upscale, try making Raviolo al Uovo.


----------



## dragnlaw (Jan 8, 2020)

You might have noticed from some of these posts...

the sauce is as important as the ravioli itself.   Any of your ravioli's can be taken up a step with different sauces. 

Also try your spinach/ricotta filling making a small nest with it, crack in a small egg or a quail egg.


----------



## medtran49 (Jan 8, 2020)

We've made ravioli with my multi-meat bolognese before (it's very thick and mostly meat.)  Sauce was a rich, red wine tomato sauce.  



We've also used leftover braised short ribs for a filling, with a similar sauce as above.  



Roasted, mashed butternut squash with ricotta ravioli in a brown butter/sage sauce is delish as well.


----------



## WhateverYouWant (Jan 28, 2020)

This recipe looks amazing... although I think I will make it with crab or shrimp as lobster up here is hard to come by.


----------



## medtran49 (Jan 29, 2020)

Oh, I forgot about our lobster or crab ravioli.  No recipe, but I make a small amount of  loose roux with flour and butter, then add some cream to make a bechemel.  Then, sautee some finely chopped shallot in butter until translucent, cool a bit, then add finely chopped/shredded crab or lobster,  then mix in just enough of the bechemel to bind it.  S and white pepper along the way.

For a sauce, I roast and peel red bell peppers (reserving any juice that is inside) then chop.  In some butter, sautee some more shallots until translucent, add the bell peppers and their juice, and cook for a few minutes until peppers are very soft.  Cool, then add to a food processor or blender and puree until smooth.  Back into pan and add some of the leftover bechemel until I get a nice sauce consistency.  Sometimes, I've added a tiny bit of white wine or brandy to the sauce, but we like it best without.

BTW , I don't think I would use salmon as the stretcher/filler, maybe a neutral flavored white fish, but then I wouldn't be using anything but crab or lobster or even shrimp.

My lobster ravioli, second post.


----------



## dragnlaw (Jan 29, 2020)

Gosh *medtran*, your receipe sounds much better/easier and just plain nicer than mr. gordon's.  

Have copied and saved. 

I agree with the no salmon part, felt it was an unnecessary step/risk, especially for me.  I like salmon but if anything is off on the technique of cooking it - I wouldn't be able to eat it.  

As in ceviche - gag...   it is very rare for me to eat leftover salmon - just doesn't happen.  I say that as the "leftover queen" who stands in front of the open fridge door and eats anything - cold, straight out of the dish.


----------



## CraigC (Jan 29, 2020)

dragnlaw said:


> Gosh *medtran*, your receipe sounds much better/easier and just plain nicer than mr. gordon's.
> 
> Have copied and saved.
> 
> ...



The only way I can eat salmon is either smoked (lox or nova) or cured (gravlax). Just can't eat it prepared any other way.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 29, 2020)

CraigC said:


> The only way I can eat salmon is either smoked (lox or nova) or cured (gravlax). Just can't eat it prepared any other way.



Same here and, for me, it has to be cold smoked. Actually I just won't eat salmon that has been heated. Once it changes to that lighter colour, I find it horrible.

It took me a while to convince my husband to even try smoked salmon. He spent part of his growing up years in British Columbia. They would go on picnics, fish some salmon, and cook it over a campfire. Everyone else thought it was wonderful. He said it tasted like wet Kleenex. He was only willing to try the smoked salmon after I convinced him that it is not even a little bit like cooked salmon. Now, he likes cold smoked salmon.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 29, 2020)

I agree with Craig and Taxi. I love all salmon that has not been heated. If it's been cooked I can't stand the strong "fishy" flavor and I won't eat it.


----------



## WhateverYouWant (Jan 29, 2020)

While I really like salmon (my favorite is most likely seared, with garlic, honey, butter and lemon - which I don't find fishy at all), I think Ramsey's recipe might be over the top for a first try.

So... I think I am gonna roll my own on this first try, combining two styles I really like: a thermidor style filling (shellfish, mushrooms, shallots, parmesan, and breadcrumbs), and a newburg sauce (milk/cream roux, sherry/cognac, a bit of tomato, additional aromatics, with Italian parsley).

Scheduled for the weekend, I'll let you all know how it turns out.


----------

